# Marconi MIMCO HR101



## Alan Ainslie (Sep 19, 2008)

I am trying to locate a Marconi HR101 for The Eddystone Museum and Archive in Farnham Surrey England.

Also very interetsed to find other Eddystsone mnaufactured MIMCO receivers or examples of the cooperation between the two companies.

If anyone has any sales literature, photos of radio rooms using this style of equipment I would really appreciate it.

Alan Ainslie


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Alan.
I'm sure someone will be able to help.
The only thing I can think of off hand is the morse key 365EZ but I'm sure there's plenty of other stuff about.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Alan, If you scratch around in the Marine Radio section of the Gallery, there are a couple of examples of the Marconi "Nebula" / Eddystone 958, one in "Clydebank" and also Landsend /GLD. Sailed with these r/x's a few times - great little receivers. Regards ... ChasD

Add-on ..... in the Landsend /GLD pic, an Eddystone EC10 can be seen mounted in the rear bulkhead but whether this was used as a 2182 monitor receiver or just for listening to Radio 2 I'm not sure ! Was this badged under the MIMCo Elettra range ? again not sure..... ChasD

The HR101 /Eddystone 910 is an extremely rare bird, good luck with your search !


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Alan to this great site
Sure someone will be able to assist
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Alan Ainslie said:


> I
> Also very interetsed to find other Eddystsone manufactured MIMCO receivers or examples of the cooperation between the two companies.
> 
> If anyone has any sales literature, photos of radio rooms using this style of equipment I would really appreciate it.
> ...


Alan,

There are still plenty of Eddystone people that were involved in producing receivers and (transmitter/receivers) for various parts of the Marconi group, including MIMCo. From time to time I post a question at the Eddystone User Group site and normally get a positive response within a few days.

www.eddystoneusergroup.org.uk


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

ChasD said:


> Hi Alan, If you scratch around in the Marine Radio section of the Gallery, there are a couple of examples of the Marconi "Nebula" / Eddystone 958, one in "Clydebank" and also Landsend /GLD. Sailed with these r/x's a few times - great little receivers. Regards ... ChasD
> 
> Add-on ..... in the Landsend /GLD pic, an Eddystone EC10 can be seen mounted in the rear bulkhead but whether this was used as a 2182 monitor receiver or just for listening to Radio 2 I'm not sure ! Was this badged under the MIMCo Elettra range ? again not sure..... ChasD
> 
> The HR101 /Eddystone 910 is an extremely rare bird, good luck with your search !


Hi, Chas: 

The EC10s (with Mimco badges) were fitted at the coast radio stations to monitor 2381 kHz, which was (at the time) the UK calling frequency used by UK vessels, with the CRSs replying on 1792 kHz. They were later replaced by EC958s and disappeared. I know of one that was in a Station Manager's office, and one in a CRS rest room; others went back to the engineers and some found a good home - not with me unfortunately...

2381 was also used as the fishermen's "Open Line", whereby they could call in regularly and report their position. The Open Line used a grid system so that actual positions were not given out and those skippers who were "on the fish" could try and keep the location to themselves; otherwise, no-one would have reported in! Apart from the beginning, it was never very popular until it just fell into abeyance

(If I remember correctly, 2381/1792 as a UK calling frequency was used for only a part of the day (possibly between 0900 and 1900) and stopped being used as such sometime in the 1980s, I think.)

It's amazing how a mention of something will open up the memories...

TUSU
Bill


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bill, Thanks for the update and the clarification, I'd completely forgotten about 2381/1792, surprising what the brain slides off into the redundant data file ! 

73's

Chas


----------

